
Scale TikTok Ads: 5 Customer Acquisition Strategies - WalterJT
https://jungletopp.com/scale-tiktok-ads/
======
WalterJT
Being such a new platform, there is a ripe opportunity to scale TikTok ads and
customer acquisition with TikTok Advertising, when implemented well. ⠀

~~~
verdverm
What are your thoughts on a potential TikTok ban? Seems like it could shoot
this in the foot, except I hear TikTok users say another app will quickly
replace it. Apparently it's about the people and network, not the app per se

